# Orchestral Tools - OSR & SSP Capsule Update - Special Offer!



## OrchestralTools (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi Guys!

We updated our legendary Tools Collections!
*Orchestral String Runs* and *Symphonic Sphere* are now running on *Capsule for Kontakt.*

All existing users of OSR and SSP will get a download link in the next hours.
For all the others, we have an *attractive offer*:








*Orchestral Strings Runs*, which was our first product we ever released, is the specialist when it comes to absolutely realistic-sounding string runs. Find pre-recorded runs and playable runs patches to attain an absolutely authentic result. In addition to the runs, the Collection also contains some beautiful basic patches. 

*Symphonic Sphere* was our second Collection we placed on the market.
A tool to create shimmering and flickering colors in orchestral compositions.
Debussy and Ravel were our main influences when we did the concept for this one.
The innovative Trills Orchestrator lets you play up to 5th Trills without using any keyswitches. Another really high-grade tool for which we got so much positive response, is the Symphonic Sphere Harp. Adjust the pedals of the Harp the way you want to - achieve any musical scale you have in mind. Symphonic Sphere also contains rich sounding orchestral percussion patches.

*Since 2010*, when Orchestral String Runs was released, we put a lot of work into the development and improvements of our Collections. Our Berlin Series belongs to the best-sounding orchestral sampling Collections out there; with Capsule we gave our instruments a technical heart to improve the workflow of our users.

But we are also proud of our old classics - we still love their specialized features and their unique sound.
So we took the time for an extensive update.
*
What is new?*

*For Both Collections*

CAPSULE implementation
Multi Instruments
Time Machine Patches
*Orchestral String Runs*

New Runs Builder Feature "Lock To Beat"
New Runs Builder GUI
Two Different Runs Multi Types (Run Type & Tonality Type)
Improved Release tails
Various Bugfixes
*Symphonic Sphere*

Improved Release tails
Various Bugfixes
You now have the chance to get Orchestral String Runs and Symphonic Sphere for an attractive price of just *189€ + VAT* each.
*
This offer runs until August 31.*

Find all information on www.orchestraltools.com

All the best from the OT Office!


----------



## Musicam (Aug 16, 2017)

Wowahhhhhh!


----------



## markleake (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks like a great offer. Can we use our 50€ voucher from Inspire for this?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes, you can use the 50€ Inspire voucher!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 16, 2017)

Heres a THANKS that these libraries are not forgotten, and still being updated. Being new to OT this is a real plus to realize. I just bought the string runs, ab two weeks back, and being slightly worried it may be a library left behind by now. Seeing its still being updated, and alive, is great to witness.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi, as for the Time Machine patches, would those be usable for slowing or quickening the tremolos?


----------



## Vastman (Aug 16, 2017)

Wanted these for a long time by it now this is a now brainer! Thanks, OF! This is really great news! "Inspire"ing!

Any new vids planned for Runs and Sphere?


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 16, 2017)

@OrchestralTools digging the typography on the box art. That's no mean feat to make that look right with so much hyphenation.

Sadly need to watch budget st the moment, but with the update to CAPSULE OSR is definitely on my future purchases list.


----------



## z.langlumos (Aug 16, 2017)

@OrchestralTools Does the new version have Teldex IR for a better blend with the Berlin Orchestra? Thank!


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm traveling at the moment. Is this a free update to String Runs and Sphere owners?


----------



## WindcryMusic (Aug 16, 2017)

Soundhound said:


> I'm traveling at the moment. Is this a free update to String Runs and Sphere owners?



Yes, it is.


----------



## artomatic (Aug 16, 2017)

With the BOI voucher, 'twas hard to resist. OSR it is!


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 16, 2017)

Would really like to see updated walkthroughs........2010 is....far


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 16, 2017)

Sooooo new to OT _ Just BO_Inspire now !! 
Is one of these 'just flip a coin' OR does one seem a much better enhancement/complement for BO_Inpsire ??


----------



## rottoy (Aug 16, 2017)

zimm83 said:


> Would really like to see updated walkthroughs........2010 is....far


This would be really nice.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 16, 2017)

I bitched about the price/usefulness ratio of Ark1 - this is the complete opposite! Bought and downloading...


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 16, 2017)

Is there any plan to do a new video walkthrough for these products? It would be very useful considering what's on the website pages seems to be older than the webpage.  Would also be good to see how the new gui works with Sphere and Runs.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 16, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Sooooo new to OT _ Just BO_Inspire now !!
> Is one of these 'just flip a coin' OR does one seem a much better enhancement/complement for BO_Inpsire ??


I use Spherr a lot because of the trills are so good sounding and go beyond the tone/semi tone realm.


----------



## Soundhound (Aug 16, 2017)

thanks!



WindcryMusic said:


> Yes, it is.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 16, 2017)

Will the latest version of kontakt be necessary?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 16, 2017)

JT3_Jon said:


> Will the latest version of kontakt be necessary?


Yes, I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## sinkd (Aug 16, 2017)

FREE update? Like Christmas in August! Thanks OT!!


----------



## desert (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm predicting a new version of OSR and SSP coming soon!!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 16, 2017)

jcrosby said:


> Yes, I am wondering the same thing.


http://www.forum.orchestraltools.com/hd_current_versions.html
According to this then OSR is fine with 5.5.1 but it may not be up-to-date.
@OrchestralTools please tell as the minimum Kontakt version - do we need 5.6.8 / Native Access for these?


----------



## Brendon Williams (Aug 17, 2017)

Sphere is still one of my absolute favorite libraries - I use it at some point on every orchestral project I work on. Thanks for the update! This will be my first experience with Capsule.


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 17, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> http://www.forum.orchestraltools.com/hd_current_versions.html
> According to this then OSR is fine with 5.5.1 but it may not be up-to-date.
> @OrchestralTools please tell as the minimum Kontakt version - do we need 5.6.8 / Native Access for these?



Yes, both OSR and SSP use Kontakt Player 5.5.1. The information on the Helpdesk is current!


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 17, 2017)

I've been thinking of getting SSP for a long time, and now suddenly it's updated and even has a lower price . Good job OT!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 17, 2017)

Can someone here praising Sphere say why you guys use Sphere? What is it good for? Just asking out of curiosity.

Those of us who got the OT Inspire, Albions, some harps and a few thrills, is there anything outside that the Sphere can offer? The videos online are somewhat vague here.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 17, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> Yes, both OSR and SSP use Kontakt Player 5.5.1. The information on the Helpdesk is current!


Excellent!


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 17, 2017)

A video walkthrough of the new update and features for both OSR and Sphere would be great.


----------



## Consona (Aug 17, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> A video walkthrough of the new update and features for both OSR and Sphere would be great.


It would be indeed.  Finally an OT library in my price range.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 17, 2017)

Been contemplating picking up Sphere after loving the timbre of the strings in OSR.
This'll probably push me over the edge.

The Belarus Philharmonic definitely has a wonderful vintage sound to it in the recordings of OSR & Sphere.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Aug 17, 2017)

the timbre of the strings in sphere is wonderful. That update is great! The only thing that would have been even better would have been a scripted legato (maybe wips) to turn on. but let's not become greedy. I love Symphonic Sphere


----------



## Vastman (Aug 17, 2017)

bought Sphere... still hemmming and hawing about OSR but I'm soooooo weak and flush at the moment... 

will hold out a bit for new vids.... pleeeeeeese? Using the 50 off voucher was a nice touch!


----------



## dpasdernick (Aug 18, 2017)

I just bought OSR at full pop a few weeks ago. I did get to use my 50 euro discount but could have saved even more of i had waited... Timing is everything. :(


----------



## zimm83 (Aug 18, 2017)

Can ' t understand why there are no new walkthroughs....even on their site there are very old videos..................


----------



## Przemek K. (Aug 18, 2017)

Maybe someone who did update to the new version could make a short overview video? I'm on the fence of getting OSR.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 19, 2017)

Przemek K. said:


> Maybe someone who did update to the new version could make a short overview video? I'm on the fence of getting OSR.


I second this, particularly a runthrough of every patch in Symphonic Sphere.
Any volunteers?


----------



## JohnBMears (Aug 21, 2017)

Anybody have a voucher they are not going to use?


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 24, 2017)

I just bought OSR. Downloading now. Unfortately couldn't afford to get SSP too.


----------



## micrologus (Aug 26, 2017)

Any new demo?


----------



## Vastman (Aug 26, 2017)

No response after many requests... I'm moving on. Did use my discount on sphere but other deals are beckoning!


----------



## Vastman (Aug 30, 2017)

I caved...last day...it IS lovely. Will download tonight


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 30, 2017)

Oh dear, I've fallen off the wagon again......


----------



## patrick76 (Aug 30, 2017)

Whoa, somehow I almost missed this. I've been wanting OSR forever and this will finally give me the excuse I need to get it


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 30, 2017)

I can't decide between OSR and Sphere, but can only afford one. How well would either these blend with Inspire? I'm leaning more toward OSR for now, but might go for a BWW or BB expansion instead since there are no videos of the update if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Leon Portelance (Aug 31, 2017)

There is a video. See Chapter 3 on the OSR page.


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 31, 2017)

Leon Portelance said:


> There is a video. See Chapter 3 on the OSR page.


Thanks Leon! OSR sounds like the one for me.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2017)

Leon Portelance said:


> There is a video. See Chapter 3 on the OSR page.



Actually this is an old video, as it doesn't show capsule (which is the whole point of this release) or how OSR works inside the capsule system. Also the Kontakt version used is 5.5 or older, and I assume a newer version of Kontakt is needed.

Can anyone who owns this comment on the changes (if any) the capsule version makes? Can OSR be used for effective ostinatos or mainly just runs?

Last day of sale and OT is still not providing any video. :/


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 31, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Actually this is an old video, as it doesn't show capsule (which is the whole point of this release) or how OSR works inside the capsule system. Also the Kontakt version used is 5.5 or older, and I assume a newer version of Kontakt is needed.
> 
> Can anyone who owns this comment on the changes (if any) the capsule version makes?
> 
> Last day of sale and OT is still not providing any video. :/



yeah ..... early days with OT (BO_Inspire) and continue to be unimpressed with OT customer-oriented enthusiasm and interaction. 
Spitfire recently 'got the memo' loud and clear .... and has responded quickly! 
Was enthusiastic about one of these Capsule promo deals, but will pass for this one ...


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 31, 2017)

There are detailed videos about what Capsule does at http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_what_is_capsule.html
OSR3 uses Kontakt 5.5.1 or higher.
The "old" videos still represent the patch content of OSR3 (same with SSP).


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> OSR3 uses Kontakt 5.5.1 or higher



Thanks Tobias. I hope you can update the website (says Kontakt Player 4+). There is no other difference in the look or layout of the GUI in capsule?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 31, 2017)

I'll have our web team update the site, thanks for letting me know! I unfortunately can't do it myself otherwise I would.
The new version looks like all other Capsule-powered collections, so there is a new UI compared to the old versions.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2017)

OT_Tobias said:


> I'll have our web team update the site, thanks for letting me know! I unfortunately can't do it myself otherwise I would.
> The new version looks like all other Capsule-powered collections, so there is a new UI compared to the old versions.



Got it, low learning curve.  just wondering if OSR can be use for ostinato runs, the videos mention it but don't really demonstrate how much can be done. Thank you for the help.


----------



## W Ackerman (Aug 31, 2017)

New Capsule-based version of OSR User Guide:

http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/user_guides/CAPSULE User Guide OSR.pdf

and for Sphere:

http://www.orchestraltools.com/downloads/user_guides/CAPSULE User Guide SSP.pdf


----------



## Vastman (Aug 31, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> yeah ..... early days with OT (BO_Inspire) and continue to be unimpressed with OT customer-oriented enthusiasm and interaction.
> Spitfire recently 'got the memo' loud and clear .... and has responded quickly!
> Was enthusiastic about one of these Capsule promo deals, but will pass for this one ...


OT use to be more responsive and omnipresent...dont know what's changed but, given I own 5 of their great products, hope things improve... this does matter to me and will impact future purchase choices.

It's a little late but do NOT understand why no NEW vids were ever posted. GUI is huge, as is reminding or introducing new folks to how the program works ESPECIALLY USING CAPSULE! Ignoring all the requests..penny wise/pound foolish to me. Doesn't take much time and would have engendered much more interest. Dismissing this saying content hasn't change is foolish, in my opinion...stupid move and much chuffed about it.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Aug 31, 2017)

Yes, a new video would have been nice. Running through current articulations, even if it seems redundant. This pic is the only one I've seen of the interface (and it's the only one in the manual):






Since I'm not sure what's included, I'll have to pass. Thanks for trying to help Tobias.


----------



## lp59burst (Aug 31, 2017)

In at the wire on OSR... -50€ discount was a nice incentive...


----------



## galactic orange (Aug 31, 2017)

For those who purchased OSR, how is the new updated Capsule version?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 31, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Since I'm not sure what's included, I'll have to pass. Thanks for trying to help Tobias.



You can see all included articulations in the OSR Videos (the artics have not changed) and there's a detailed list in the Articulation Guide at http://helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/ag_orchestral_string_runs_articulations.html


----------



## W Ackerman (Sep 2, 2017)

I have been playing around with both OSR and SSP for two weeks. The impressive functionality and depth in these libraries are only superficially covered in the updated documentation and old videos. It took a lot of experimentation and trial and error to make sense of it all. And it does make sense after a while; I expect to get great use out of them. OT should consider paying someone like Rueben Cornell @reutunes to do some detailed tutorials.


----------



## Vastman (Sep 2, 2017)

I totally agree!


----------



## reutunes (Sep 2, 2017)

Vastman said:


> I totally agree!





W Ackerman said:


> I have been playing around with both OSR and SSP for two weeks. The impressive functionality and depth in these libraries are only superficially covered in the updated documentation and old videos. It took a lot of experimentation and trial and error to make sense of it all. And it does make sense after a while; I expect to get great use out of them. OT should consider paying someone like Rueben Cornell @reutunes to do some detailed tutorials.



Aw - thanks guys. I'd more more than happy to look at doing some video content for @OrchestralTools if they want me to do some explanations of the detailed content. I'm normally a fan of many of their libraries.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 3, 2017)

Used my Inspire voucher and picked up OSR. If the sale going on way past August 31st was a tactic to get me to cave and buy, then it worked!


----------



## z.langlumos (Sep 4, 2017)

Got them, wesome updates, but @OrchestralTools should really consider to include the Teldex IR for the harp patches


----------

